# My 5* rating is now 4.82 :(



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

I really wish there was a better rating system through UBER.

AUG 25 - 20 trips / 20 5* ratings / 78% acceptance (BS flag, app screws ups)

SEP 8 - 18 trips / 18 5* ratings / 83% acceptance (BS flag)

SEP 15 - 17 trips / 15 5* ratings / 77% acceptance (WTF?) - No less than 8 accepts that caused the app to 'restart'. This time I took photos and video.

4.63 rating last week brought my 5.0 rating down to 4.82 and I'm not happy.

Where was I during all of the 5* ratings? COLLEGE TOWN. Now that I came back to Indy, my rating falls. At least NOW I know where to go to get my rating up. ha ha

Pretty happy with last weeks' payout .. considering the $77 they forgot on my last LES is now on this payment. Very thankful my FT position is in finance .. and I keep track of everything.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Guys for the last time, uber isn't gonna cut you for bad rating, unless you do something horrible that you get reported on, forget the rating, uber needs you.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

jakob said:


> Guys for the last time, uber isn't gonna cut you for bad rating, unless you do something horrible that you get reported on, forget the rating, uber needs you.


Who said anything about what UBER thinks of my rating?


----------



## philasuburb (Aug 27, 2014)

4.82 is a great rating. Some riders give out ones because they are in a bad mood to begin with. My rating is respectable and been rising for weeks. I made the mistake as a smoker of smoking between pings my first few weeks thinking I can air the car out before the next pick up. I don't smoke in the car anymore. Ratings have gone up. Plus I got nice floor mats to cover up the stains from the "family car" before my Ubering.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Who said anything about what UBER thinks of my rating?


It is more about my pride than worrying about Uber. I want to do my best and I want to have my rating reflect that.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It does seem bad that the college kids got you the good rating and going back to the city lowered it. It is supposed to be the other way around.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

don't worry because my rate is 4.66 and I don't care about rating whit 1.10 per mile free ride in LA.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Ara said:


> don't worry because my rate is 4.66 and I don't care about rating whit 1.10 per mile free ride in LA.


It may be $1.10 per mile, but I still have my pride.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

You'd think the college kids would be the hard-to-pleasers .. not so. It's the uptight professionals. Lol


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Actually now with the new dashboard it's hard to tell who rated you bad or good. And yes I do understand what you are saying, it's hard to take when some stranger comes in your car talks, smiles, and says thanks and low blows you with a bad rating ... But understand they sometimes **** up too and accidentally rate you wrong. I have had passenger admit they have done it before, or didn't think it was so serious. Just don't pay too much attention to it


----------



## UBER Borg (Sep 16, 2014)

jakob said:


> Guys for the last time, uber isn't gonna cut you for bad rating, unless you do something horrible that you get reported on, forget the rating, uber needs you.


If t


jakob said:


> Guys for the last time, uber isn't gonna cut you for bad rating, unless you do something horrible that you get reported on, forget the rating, uber needs you.


----------



## UBER Borg (Sep 16, 2014)

If they need us then why is the payout so drastic in California


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Like many have said, UBER does not reward you for maintaining a good rating. I myself in the beginning was so worried about what my rating was that i was checking it a few times throughout the day only to see it go up and down. Now I am over 120 trips with a 4.9 rating, I can't complain. I've dipped as low as 4.77 but with time comes experience and with experience comes better service. I don't have anything negative to say about UBER in general. Yeah the rates are low but I knew that when I signed up to be a driver. Everything was pretty straight forward. The only thing I hated was the $1 rider fee that they deduct for every single trip you take. Be wise about it, I made the same $$$ this week as I did last week with about 15 less trips. Why? Look for surging and respect your time. You don't want to drive through busy traffic areas for $4 trips that can take 15-20m sometimes, depending on how bad traffic is in LA. I turn my phone off then and go hang out at jack in the box. Check my app again and see surging, get back in and drive around. 

I make an avg of $375(net) and I've been driving for about 3 weeks now. This is like less than 10hrs a week. I have a regular job which pays my bills. I only do this as a part time gig and said to myself from the start, I wont let this feel like it's a 2nd job. I will work when I want and as much as I want. When I'm at home bored, rather than smoking a bowl, I'll go out and drive and make a quick $150 for the night come home and enjoy my night after a few hours. I see so many people complaining about how it sucks and how we get ripped off. Like a previous user mentioned, turn in your phone and call it a day. Nobody is forcing you to drive. Nobody is forcing you to accept those "shitty" rates. For some of us, it's the perfect side job. MAKe a few hundred a week with minimal amount of work.


----------



## uberX57er (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not going to wait around for surge pricing when I already work at another job and have other responsibilities that do not include smoking a bowl, being intoxicated for any reason is not an option for me and to me that's a waist of time, so is waiting around for surge pricing, if other uber drivers have that luxury hey by all means do what you do. I have my own opinion and I guess some 200 other uber drivers had the same opinion when the rates were dropped regardless of being notified about, it's a serious price drop, I don't think 200 uber drivers would start a protest for it unless it was something serious obviously it is and I didn't even know about the protest til the next morning so I know I am not the only one that sees these changes affecting the drivers. I see the changes and I've worked during the day during the evening and in the wee hours of the night. Surge pricing or not it doesn't mean I'm going to waist more time just for surge pricing knowing we were getting paid more before and now it's like getting gas money for each trip plus we have no control over how surge pricing even happens so.miss me with that. A trip from Santa Monica to Newport Beach used to be 84 bucks and some change without surge pricing now it's about half that. So don't tell me there's nothing to start noticing when there obviously is. Plus every uber driver will have different perceptions because everyone is different regardless if we choose to complain or not complain. If your happy and can waist time waiting for random surge pricing by all means go have your fun but I'm not one of them and that is ok too. I don't have to turn in anything just behind expressing my opinions and facts that are real and valid.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

jennifer v. said:


> I'm not going to wait around for surge pricing when I already work at another job and have other responsibilities that do not include smoking a bowl, being intoxicated for any reason is not an option for me and to me that's a waist of time, so is waiting around for surge pricing, if other uber drivers have that luxury hey by all means do what you do. I have my own opinion and I guess some 200 other uber drivers had the same opinion when the rates were dropped regardless of being notified about, it's a serious price drop, I don't think 200 uber drivers would start a protest for it unless it was something serious obviously it is and I didn't even know about the protest til the next morning so I know I am not the only one that sees these changes affecting the drivers. I see the changes and I've worked during the day during the evening and in the wee hours of the night. Surge pricing or not it doesn't mean I'm going to waist more time just for surge pricing knowing we were getting paid more before and now it's like getting gas money for each trip plus we have no control over how surge pricing even happens so.miss me with that. A trip from Santa Monica to Newport Beach used to be 84 bucks and some change without surge pricing now it's about half that. So don't tell me there's nothing to start noticing when there obviously is. Plus every uber driver will have different perceptions because everyone is different regardless if we choose to complain or not complain. If your happy and can waist time waiting for random surge pricing by all means go have your fun but I'm not one of them and that is ok too. I don't have to turn in anything just behind expressing my opinions and facts that are real and valid.


Well we live in the same city and I seem to be making pretty good money "waiting around" as you put it. I'm sorry you don't have the luxury of enjoying life. Like I said, it doesn't matter to me. I know how to play the game and make the money I want. If you think I just sit around waiting for surges you're crazy. Step your game up. Not everyone on this site is here to ***** and complain about how little they are making. Uber gives you an opportunity to make some EXTRA money, being that you already work a 9-5. Like I said, I signed up a few weeks ago, I was well aware of what I was going to expect to make. I am not going to complain one bit. I have the luxury to work my regular job, get off and drive a few hours and make a couple hundred $$$...oh and smoke my delicious bowl to celebrate a good night of earnings. I prefer indicas if you were wondering. Anyhow, I wish you the best and hopefully they do indeed raise our rates, then I'll just be making that much more. For all of you that want to strike, go right ahead, I'll take the pings.


----------



## uberX57er (Sep 16, 2014)

First of all you don't live in the same city because I have not disclosed where I live. 2nd of all. I enjoy my life and I definitely don't need to prove that to you or anyone else. 3rd I never said uber didn't give me extra opportunities to make extra money I've worked with uber for over 8 months now so I can elaborate on the difference or as you put it " ***** and complain", whatever you smoke is not my business. Since you would like to defend uber as you have been go right ahead. This a ride sharing forum for people to express in different topics. Don't like it don't respond, I said my opinion based on my facts so don't act like your ruling the city as you specify oh we live in the same city. You do not know me and I don't know you so don't act like you do, miss me with that b.s. so your having a better experience than most people good for you that's great to hear. But in my experience and in actual facts that's not the case. So don't tell me to step my game up when I can live my own life the way I choose. So you want to take the extra fares hey be my guest. Put those extra miles and spend that extra gas and wear and tare all on your vehicle. I am quite aware of the changes I've made through the time of working as an uber driver and I don't need to prove it to you.


----------



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2014)

I got a warning last night. My rating is at 4.57 after 62 trips in 3 weeks (I've only been driving part time). When I do rides for mostly women, my rating goes down. On days I get mostly men, my rating goes up. I hate that game because I provide the same great service to everyone, and I don't have navigation problems. 

But I also wonder if those warnings are not just a way to push their $40 class. I was very mad and concerned when I saw the email this morning. I really hope I don't get deactivated.


----------



## uberX57er (Sep 16, 2014)

Kassie said:


> I got a warning last night. My rating is at 4.57 after 62 trips in 3 weeks (I've only been driving part time). When I do rides for mostly women, my rating goes down. On days I get mostly men, my rating goes up. I hate that game because I provide the same great service to everyone, and I don't have navigation problems.
> 
> But I also wonder if those warnings are not just a way to push their $40 class. I was very mad and concerned when I saw the email this morning. I really hope I don't get deactivated.


I felt like that too when I was told that my rating went down. What I can share with you is only what I did, I went over the training videos just to get a refresher and make sure I was doing everything right and also took a look at the type of people that I was picking up which is a variety of people. Lol I felt nervous too especially when I started reading other articles from other uber drivers on the when uber will deactivate and it varys for everyone also you can right your local representative and see what else you can do or see if there are specific issues that were mentioned that you can work on, if there is anything to work on. Hope it gets better for you


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Like many have said, UBER does not reward you for maintaining a good rating. I myself in the beginning was so worried about what my rating was that i was checking it a few times throughout the day only to see it go up and down. Now I am over 120 trips with a 4.9 rating, I can't complain. I've dipped as low as 4.77 but with time comes experience and with experience comes better service. I don't have anything negative to say about UBER in general. Yeah the rates are low but I knew that when I signed up to be a driver. Everything was pretty straight forward. The only thing I hated was the $1 rider fee that they deduct for every single trip you take. Be wise about it, I made the same $$$ this week as I did last week with about 15 less trips. Why? Look for surging and respect your time. You don't want to drive through busy traffic areas for $4 trips that can take 15-20m sometimes, depending on how bad traffic is in LA. I turn my phone off then and go hang out at jack in the box. Check my app again and see surging, get back in and drive around.
> 
> I make an avg of $375(net) and I've been driving for about 3 weeks now. This is like less than 10hrs a week. I have a regular job which pays my bills. I only do this as a part time gig and said to myself from the start, I wont let this feel like it's a 2nd job. I will work when I want and as much as I want. When I'm at home bored, rather than smoking a bowl, I'll go out and drive and make a quick $150 for the night come home and enjoy my night after a few hours. I see so many people complaining about how it sucks and how we get ripped off. Like a previous user mentioned, turn in your phone and call it a day. Nobody is forcing you to drive. Nobody is forcing you to accept those "shitty" rates. For some of us, it's the perfect side job. MAKe a few hundred a week with minimal amount of work.


That's how I look at it. This is not my full time job. This is just extra money and I can always go to Lyft too since one of my friends mentors for them and I can do both. And I am in a great market with a lot of tourism coming up and the Super Bowl so I'm staying positive. I can't stress over ratings either. My friend goes from 4.2 to 4.9 and she isn't worried about being deactivated and she's been with Uber for several months. If I have a slow night and just smaller fares, I go offline and go home. That's it. Lots of grouchy, negative disgruntled drivers out there and there are a lot of happy ones in my neck of the woods.


----------



## uberX57er (Sep 16, 2014)

Very interesting to see that this is ran by actual uber employees as they scan through the feed back from everyone as mentioned in the complaint section. It's ok cause I am always going to state the truth


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

jennifer v. said:


> First of all you don't live in the same city because I have not disclosed where I live. 2nd of all. I enjoy my life and I definitely don't need to prove that to you or anyone else. 3rd I never said uber didn't give me extra opportunities to make extra money I've worked with uber for over 8 months now so I can elaborate on the difference or as you put it " ***** and complain", whatever you smoke is not my business. Since you would like to defend uber as you have been go right ahead. This a ride sharing forum for people to express in different topics. Don't like it don't respond, I said my opinion based on my facts so don't act like your ruling the city as you specify oh we live in the same city. You do not know me and I don't know you so don't act like you do, miss me with that b.s. so your having a better experience than most people good for you that's great to hear. But in my experience and in actual facts that's not the case. So don't tell me to step my game up when I can live my own life the way I choose. So you want to take the extra fares hey be my guest. Put those extra miles and spend that extra gas and wear and tare all on your vehicle. I am quite aware of the changes I've made through the time of working as an uber driver and I don't need to prove it to you.


Hey Silly your "location" on your profile says Los Angeles. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to notice that and make the assumption that you are actually from LA...not that I really care. You're making this a lot more difficult than it actually should be. I don't drive around putting frivolous miles on my car, I'm not that desperate searching for pings. I know where to go. I know when to drive. I do it in my spare time to make some extra **** around money. Just because you are having a bad experience with UBER, don't try and ruin it for everybody. I've never driven professionally in my life nor do I plan on making this a full time gig. I do it in my spare time and I do it well! I can maintain a good rating & make very good money. But your opinion will never change unless uber decides to pay you another $1 a mile. Instead of complaining and *****ing about it, find ways to make yourself a better driver. Apparently 8 months hasn't taught you anything but to cry about not getting paid $50k a year. It's as simple as "oh damn I feel jaded on my pay and I feel like I'm getting ripped off" ...simple solution would be to pack your bags and let the next person have the opportunity to make some money. I'm going to stop now since I only signed up on this forum to share tips and hear tips from other people, not to come on here and cry about how unfair it is. And to be honest, you're the one who started commenting and telling me how smoking pot is a sin from God....hahaha, gtfo. If you don't like it you can always block me, simple as that!

Cheers to all the non-*****ing uber drivers. Go make that money!


----------



## uberX57er (Sep 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Hey Silly your "location" on your profile says Los Angeles. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to notice that and make the assumption that you are actually from LA...not that I really care. You're making this a lot more difficult than it actually should be. I don't drive around putting frivolous miles on my car, I'm not that desperate searching for pings. I know where to go. I know when to drive. I do it in my spare time to make some extra **** around money. Just because you are having a bad experience with UBER, don't try and ruin it for everybody. I've never driven professionally in my life nor do I plan on making this a full time gig. I do it in my spare time and I do it well! I can maintain a good rating & make very good money. But your opinion will never change unless uber decides to pay you another $1 a mile. Instead of complaining and *****ing about it, find ways to make yourself a better driver. Apparently 8 months hasn't taught you anything but to cry about not getting paid $50k a year. It's as simple as "oh damn I feel jaded on my pay and I feel like I'm getting ripped off" ...simple solution would be to pack your bags and let the next person have the opportunity to make some money. I'm going to stop now since I only signed up on this forum to share tips and hear tips from other people, not to come on here and cry about how unfair it is. And to be honest, you're the one who started commenting and telling me how smoking pot is a sin from God....hahaha, gtfo. If you don't like it you can always block me, simple as that!
> 
> Cheers to all the non-*****ing uber drivers. Go make that money!


Just because it says los angeles doesn't mean shit about you knowing where I actually live. So again you don't know where I live and I'm not ruining shit for anyone everyone has there own experiences and have there own opinions. Obviously since you have only been working for them for a few weeks you have not had enough experience to even relate to what is being said. I never said pot was a sin I said what do on your own time is your own ****in business. I said I don't sit around wasting my time smoking, based on what you stated in your response. I don't care why you signed up for this forum it's not my ****in business just like why I signed up is not your business! I'm not ruining shit for anyone I am stating my opinion this is forum where people can talk about there own experiences regarding uber what part of that did you miss? It's not my fault you commented on the fact the people want to strike. Sounds like that striked a nerve in you otherwise you wouldn't of said shit in response to that other persons response. I had plenty of awesome ratings with uber and I have had great pay from uber too in the past. You want to continue taking shots at me that's fine it just shows your character. I'm verbally stating facts. If you choose to want to feel as if it ruins it for everyone that's is your opinion. I'm not responsible for how others choose to feel. Why don't you go tell that to the people who have recently protested who've worked for more then 40 hours a week and still don't make as much as they did before the rates dropped. I'm sure all those 200 uber drivers would love to hear what you have to say since you say you've been driving for them for only a couple of weeks now? When those uber drivers have been working far long than I have and are practicing there freedom of speech because there not happy either. With 20% out each fare with the fares already dropped when it used to be 5% taken out months ago. Who said I'm not a good driver cause I'm sure I didn't say anything to your ignorant ass about my driving or my rates to you!. So hey silly if I've hit a nerve block me go ahead. Doesn't matter to me this is an open forum don't like the "open forum" go to another one. I'm not making this difficult I'm stating facts. Do you know the difference between a fact and an opinion? Taking cheap shots at me must make you feel better about you. I didn't question how you use your miles on your time driving for uber I said "if you want to go put more miles on your car from every single trip you get and spend your hard earned cash on all that gas plus the natural wear and tare be my guest" that's what I said because no matter how anyone looks at it or does the driving for uber, us uber drivers will always make that sacrifice for each trip, that's not making it difficult that is stating true facts


----------



## uberX57er (Sep 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> You should've kept your ass in the kitchen and let the men drive.
> 
> ...now go make me a ****en sandwich!


Only an ignorant person would give that response. Excuse me who the **** do you think you are talking to me like that. You don't own me not married to me and dam sure not smart for saying some stupid shit like that.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Stop it both of you. Just let it go and move on.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

You know, there is a private conversation function on this forum...

Anyways, as most drivers have learned, there is nothing that we can do as drivers to see who or why we get a bad rating, so no use worrying about it.

The best you can do is either inform the riders how the rating system works (4* means you want the driver fired) or just work the best you can to pad your numbers with as many 5* s as you can, the more rides you get, the more it will even out.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

You know, if everything is a debate with you .. there's a reason you aren't making money. 

As for the number of drivers complaining about the rates, etc .. everyone perceives their situation differently. Some say, "wow this pay sucks, what portion of my control over it can I adjust to make it work for me", others say, "Wow this pay sucks, and I'm sick of it, but I'm still going to do what I've always done even though it isn't working, and I'll ***** about it to anyone who will listen". There are 100s of 1000s of millions of people who all think one way or the other. Choose to do something about it, or choose to sit back and ***** about it waiting for someone else to pull you out of the shit. 

If this post is offensive, then you're probably the one *****ing about what Uber is doing to YOU. But I've already put the block in place, so I won't be able to read anymore of it. lol


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Otherwise, I hear 100s of people ***** every day about how bad, and unfair Uber is, and there's no $$ to be made. I make a decent living, only driving for Uber, only 2 days a week, and I support my family off it. I may not have much, but we make it, and my time, that would otherwise be spent ar an 8hr/day 5 day/wk job, is PRICELESS. .02


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm starting to think our ratings are being messed with. Mine was consistent until they changed the dashboard. Now it's falling .02 every day.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Then you have the people who aren't happy unless their complaining about something.  

They're the ones that usually want to bring as many people onboard the "pity party" train as possible.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Emmes said:


> You know, if everything is a debate with you .. there's a reason you aren't making money.
> 
> As for the number of drivers complaining about the rates, etc .. everyone perceives their situation differently. Some say, "wow this pay sucks, what portion of my control over it can I adjust to make it work for me", others say, "Wow this pay sucks, and I'm sick of it, but I'm still going to do what I've always done even though it isn't working, and I'll ***** about it to anyone who will listen". There are 100s of 1000s of millions of people who all think one way or the other. Choose to do something about it, or choose to sit back and ***** about it waiting for someone else to pull you out of the shit.
> 
> If this post is offensive, then you're probably the one *****ing about what Uber is doing to YOU. But I've already put the block in place, so I won't be able to read anymore of it. lol


Amen!!!! That's the point I was trying to make but some people just don't know anything else but to complain..cheers to you! I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Otherwise, I hear 100s of people ***** every day about how bad, and unfair Uber is, and there's no $$ to be made. I make a decent living, only driving for Uber, only 2 days a week, and I support my family off it. I may not have much, but we make it, and my time, that would otherwise be spent ar an 8hr/day 5 day/wk job, is PRICELESS. .02


AMEN!!!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I vote to rename the 'Like' feature to 'Amen'


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I vote to rename the 'Like' feature to 'Amen'


hahaha..amen!


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Well we live in the same city and I seem to be making pretty good money "waiting around" as you put it. I'm sorry you don't have the luxury of enjoying life. Like I said, it doesn't matter to me. I know how to play the game and make the money I want. If you think I just sit around waiting for surges you're crazy. Step your game up. Not everyone on this site is here to ***** and complain about how little they are making. Uber gives you an opportunity to make some EXTRA money, being that you already work a 9-5. Like I said, I signed up a few weeks ago, I was well aware of what I was going to expect to make. I am not going to complain one bit. I have the luxury to work my regular job, get off and drive a few hours and make a couple hundred $$$...oh and smoke my delicious bowl to celebrate a good night of earnings. I prefer indicas if you were wondering. Anyhow, I wish you the best and hopefully they do indeed raise our rates, then I'll just be making that much more. For all of you that want to strike, go right ahead, I'll take the pings.


"I make an avg of $375(net) and I've been driving for about 3 weeks now. This is like less than 10hrs a week"

net $375 10hrs a week? so your gross is actually $475 give or take in 10 hrs?
In LA?

Your smoking to much of your BS in that bowl!

BTW
This is not a complaint toward Uber or others, just you and your numbers. Give smoking a break for a bit. Looks like your hallucinating


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> "I make an avg of $375(net) and I've been driving for about 3 weeks now. This is like less than 10hrs a week"
> 
> net $375 10hrs a week? so your gross is actually $475 give or take in 10 hrs?
> In LA?
> ...


Hahaha..that's funny. Yes, I take home $375 a week after ubers cut and rider fees. You don't know how many rides and/or the amount that my fares tally up to. I work around the surging hours and with minimal work, I am able to gross over $480 in the 2 days that I work. I know where to work and when to work. Why not educate yourself with the driver app and study the map and hours of surge, you too would be able to make good money and not be so bitter. With that being said, I think there's a song for people like you Taylor Swift wrote..."..and the haters gon hate hate hate hate hate.."


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Otherwise, I hear 100s of people ***** every day about how bad, and unfair Uber is, and there's no $$ to be made. I make a decent living, only driving for Uber, only 2 days a week, and I support my family off it. I may not have much, but we make it, and my time, that would otherwise be spent ar an 8hr/day 5 day/wk job, is PRICELESS. .02


Randy? Are you trying to distance yourself from the "100s of people"?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-have-an-idea-to-combat-uber-what-do-you-think.3287/ ?


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Hahaha..that's funny. Yes, I take home $375 a week after ubers cut and rider fees. You don't know how many rides and/or the amount that my fares tally up to. I work around the surging hours and with minimal work, I am able to gross over $480 in the 2 days that I work. I know where to work and when to work. Why not educate yourself with the driver app and study the map and hours of surge, you too would be able to make good money and not be so bitter. With that being said, I think there's a song for people like you Taylor Swift wrote..."..and the haters gon hate hate hate hate hate.."


----------



## Dara Fox (Aug 16, 2016)

My rating fluctuates between a 4.82 and 4.83. I try my darnedest to please my riders. I find it frustrating that I can't keep it closer to 4.87. Anyone else have the same problem? I keep my car clean, provide water and snacks, and accommodate most reasonable requests. I am frustrated.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

This thread is 2 years old...


----------

